# Your 2010 Bass angling goals?



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Name your 2010 season Bass angling goals...*

Mine are:
- Learn a few more lakes, and locate the go-to spots.
- Be more consistent.
- Bone-up and purchase some new electronics and put it to use.

What are your 2010 bass angling goals?


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> *Name your 2010 season Bass angling goals...*
> 
> Mine are:
> - Learn a few more lakes, and locate the go-to spots.
> ...


Mine are very similar actually:

- Learn another specific lake and the ohio river better.

- I just bought a humminbird SI unit, I want to become much better with it and learn how to use the electronics better and become more proficient with them.

- Finesse fishing.... I don't do it very often and have 0 confidence in it. In 2010 I want to gain more confidence and become a better finesse fisherman.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

- First, just catch a bass on a jig and then hopefully become at least adequate with them (especially after seeing the quality of your fish, JignPig.)
- Fish more deep water.
- Catch at least four 5 lber's. I got two this year, lost at least two and had three others in the 4 1/2 - 3/4 range. I think I can do this one.

Of course, all of that is with the AEP ponds in mind. If I'm not even in Ohio next spring or summer, which is a good possibility, I have no idea what my fishing goals will be.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

To catch a 10# Ohio largemouth.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I need to slow down. I can do pretty good with faster methods but I need to slow down when I need to. I also have to learn to read my depth finder better.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Great topic JignPig!!! 

1.) Catch more than 121 bass (my '09 total and PB)
2.) Commit to starting earlier in the season (I feel like I missed the pre-spawn somehow this year... maybe just a weird year?!?)
3.) Try some new lakes (only fished Walborn and Nimi consistently this year)
4.) Commit to tactics other than weightless T-rigged Senkos (probably 90% of my fish this year were on these)


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I would like to learn a few more lakes around here.

I want to be able to use worm lures. I have never caught a fish on one before and have only had two bites ever that i know of for sure.

I would like to master the use of cranks and spinners.(i'm decent with them now but I want to be able to have 100% confidence every time i throw them.

Last but definitly not least catch a 3lb SM and a 5 lb LM both of which would be PBs for me


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I'd like to fish more public open waters instead of ponds

I'd also like to target largies more often, I am in a great area just don't try to hard for them


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

win 5 + legit tournaments and 8 + pot tournaments


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

A lack of watercraft greatly impacts my fishing, but it's become part of my persona. I'm an urban angler fishing inside city limits without a boat. I want to continue to network and find hidden gems within the city. i want to successfully catch and release a 3# smalley and a 6#+ LM, both of which are a hair over my personal best caught this year. 

Most importantly, i want to catch more fish with teeth!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

To do at least as good as I did in 2009.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

skycruiser said:


> A lack of watercraft greatly impacts my fishing, but it's become part of my persona. I'm an urban angler fishing inside city limits without a boat. I want to continue to network and find hidden gems within the city. i want to successfully catch and release a 3# smalley and a 6#+ LM, both of which are a hair over my personal best caught this year.
> 
> Most importantly, i want to catch more fish with teeth!


what City? I am a Cleveland City Limits fiend. my goals for 2010 are to catch many 5+ pound smallies and largemouth. right now my PB's are 3 pounds on both. and to catch a bass on a spinner


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

1) Have fun enjoying outdoors
2) Meet some new anglers
3) 20" river smallmouth


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

In 2009, my goals were:

1. Upgrade all of my rods/reels. That is done.
2. Really learn cranks. I did pretty good with that too.
3. Try swimbaits. Got that accomplished too.
4. Take mom out as much as possible. Got that done!

In 2010, my goals are:

1. Get an electric jon boat.
2. Remake my frog rod.
3. Teach my wife how to use a baitcaster.
4. Get a lot of time on the water with her and friends.
5. Catch more smallies.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

theguy:

I'm in Columbus. Lots of great fisherys around here that you'd never suspect would hold big bass! good luck this year!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Finish in the top 40 of the Buckeye Division of the BFLs and qualify for the BFL Regional Championship

2. Be in a financial position to fish the Stren Series in 2011.

3. Catch a 7lb or bigger largemouth from public water in Ohio


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

This is a great topic. ive been asking myself this question lately. 
my goals are to continue to be versitile and gain confidence with lures and presentations im not used to. i am a shore fisherman as well so i want to find some new places. i allso want to learn to catch another species of fish, like crappie. everyone i talk to says they are vey tasty.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Get the boat upgraded with new equipment prior to tournament season. 

2. Have ALL tackle and gear organized (including new shirts) and tournament schedule ready to go. 

3. Have the budget set and ready for the 2010 season.

4. Place high enough in the O.B.F.N. point standings to make the 2011 State Team.

5. Work on getting more time on the water to help with consistency, check new areas, confirm way points, and have more run time for the boat. 

6. Expand my components inventory for my workbench and work on my hobby making and repairing lures. 

7. Long shot here but hoping to get a trip to Guntersville early next year. 

8. Work on my sponsorship resume and marketability for potential new sponsors for 2010. 

9. Have fun and enjoy every day on the water whether the fishing is good or not. A bad day of fishing is always better than a good day at work! There are men and women out there defending what we take for granted, as a Vet I thank them for there time and sacrifice.

10. Never give up!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

1. upgrade to a new boat
2. learn how to flip and pitch
3. be successful using a jig
4. use a spinnerbait more often (never use one)
5. figure out a whole new lake and make it one of my favorites....i have a feeling it'll be shenago


----------



## Cap'n Karl (Oct 12, 2009)

1. Purchase a pair of kayaks for my wife and I to go fishing in
2. Get my wife more interested in fishing
3. Learn to use a baitcaster 
4. Meet other anglers who enjoy this addiction called fishing
5. I know this doesn't belong in this forum, but I'd like to catch a muskie (at least that lets me cast at least a 1000 times!!)


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

have all my stuff ready and water tested BEFORE the first tournament

get back down to columbus to fish with mike, chuck and the boys... greatest guys i've ever fished with


----------



## mystic4314 (May 20, 2006)

Ok this year i want to try contacting more property owners to see if i can regain access to some of the waters that people with bigger checkbooks than mine have forced me out of.
Really want to do more buzzbait fishing that means gettin up earlier
This year im cutting down on the amount of lures and equip i carry weighed my wading vest last season at 17 lbs
And im gona work much harder at remembering anglers names faces i can remember names elude me
And this year im charging for advise and info plus the cell phone gets turned off before i pick up a rod


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

First as always is try to beat my PB of 8lb.7oz. 
Second would be to try to be a better finesse fisherman ( cant seem to put the flipping stick down )
Third would be to come home safe and sound from ever trip with hooks only stuck in the fish, not me


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

1. Have lots of fun on the water.
2. Catch a limit every tourney.
3. Win a few of the higher dollar tourneys.
4. Have a safe season.
5. Fish with my dad more. (he lives 2.5 hours away from me).
6. Catch a 7lb largemouth.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

1. Fish lake erie more.
2. learn more about my electronics.
3. fish more off shore stuff
4 focus more on bigger tournaments and less on the weekday pot tournaments.
5. HAVE FUN!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

1. Spend more time fishing..................... That's about it.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

1. Buy a boat
2. Fish Ohio Smallie out of the GMR
3. 30" Pike
4. 7lb Largemouth
5. Focus on my soft plastics/jig/tube fishing
6. Catch my first ski!! I'm sure I made my 10,000 casts this year and then some!!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Do more bass fishing this summer and catch a 20 inch smallie from the Tuscarawas River !!!!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I would like to catch a 7 pounder and be over 24 inches. My personal best is 22 inches and 6#'s.................Rich


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

2010 Goals

1. Buy another boat. I have been bass boatless for 3 years. It's the 1st time boatless since I was 14.

2. Continue to spend quality time at the lake with my 2 boys (3 and 7) teaching them how to fish and enjoy the outdoors in general. There is only one thing more exciting than catching a nice bass. That's seeing one of the kids catch it instead!

3. Hone angling skills including flipping, pitching, deep cranking cover on structure, etc. Shore fishing causes those techniques in particular to suffer.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

The top five goals most anglers have mentioned so far are:

1- Learn more lakes - six mentions
2- electronics - three mentions
3- technique - eight mentions
4- giant bass over 5-pound or 7-pound - four mentions
5- tourney goals/wins - four mentions


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> get back down to columbus to fish with mike, chuck and the boys... greatest guys i've ever fished with


they're not so bad!!! lol

1. learn how to fish my gps coordinates/waypoints that i worked hard in the offseason to find more efficiently. - electronics
2. fish slower with plastics- technique
3. havent fished that many tourneys, but would like to fish double amount of 2009 - tourney goals


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

1.) Get more comfortable fishing deeper water...which leads me to #2.

2.) Figure out some way to catch a fish on a God forsaken crankbait ...
Seriously, I haven't landed a fish on a crankbait in 2+ years...I own about 100 of them. I know when/where to fish them (hypothetically)...not a shallow, medium or deep diver. Hell, I have exactly 1 fish in 2+ years on a lipless crankbait...and I've fished Evans Lake like 4 times in the last 2 years. Who can't catch fish on cranks at Evans??? This guy right here!

3.) Notch the first tournament win...probably on the strength of my flippin' stick! 

Sorry about the rant!


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Learn to fish offshore during the summer
2. Become more well-rounded bass fisherman (efficient with more and different techniques) 
3. Better understand and use my lowrance
4. Fix up my project boat to be able to fish tournaments
5. Fish as a co-angler in at least one flw series event
6. Most important - learn something new each time I go fishing


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i got 2 goals 4 2010...1.)catch more bass on plastic worms.2.)catch more on spinnerbaits.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

My biggest goal is to stay away from the bank and start fishing deeper water.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

My main goal is to finish the year KNOWING that I am a better bass fisherman than when I started the year. This doesn't necessarily have to show up in my wins/money stats or even numbers caught stat( I ended the year with over 700 bass caught). I had a really good year in 2009 and setting my goals above that would be foolish.

Another main long shot goal: Be the FLW College Fishing NATIONAL CHAMPION and bring that championship to Ohio State. It all comes down to ONE tournament though and alot of things can happen to prevent that. Hopefully I am on top of my game those days and catch the right fish.

Another fun goal: catch a public water bass in all 12 months.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a few simple ones:

1.) Spend more time fishing than I did this year
2.) Work harder on presenting the jig
3.) Focus more on river angling - I really enjoy the smallmouth bite.
4.) Make a few trips to Columbus area fishing spots. Since moving to Mansfield a year ago, Columbus is much more attractive.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

My goals are similar to they were this year. 
1. Place in the money in at least half the tournys I fish.
2. Learn a new Technique.
3. Just got a HDS 7 so I want to learn how to use that.
4. This is a running goal but I have it every year. Catch a new State Record Bass
5. Get my son on the water more this year and help him catch a bass.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I would like to add something that i didn't put on here before. Just recently my dad agreed to learn to fish. He's only gone out like twice ever so a lot of what i will be doing this coming year is teaching him how to do it. So an added goal for me and probably my most important one would be to teach him how to fish and do it right.


----------

